# My 3 Little Girls!



## leesah (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi Everyone! 
I am new here. I have already introduced me but here are my cats!! 

I have 3 baby girls! I have had all 3 cats since they were kittens. They are all different ages.
I have a black & white long haired named Ellie (5 yrs)
A grey tabby named Lexie (4 yrs)
and our most recent addition a long haired calico - Marlie (12 weeks)

Our cats are our life! I got my 1st cat when I was met my boyfriend (my now husband). We decided to get another cat when we got our first place. Adding Lexie only 8 months apart from Ellie. 
Now at the age of 4 & 5 we added our last edition. Our pretty calico!

The 2 oldest cats are also big sisters to a human baby brother. 

We treat our cats like our kids and they are such a huge part of our family! Right now we are dealing with health issues in our youngest. 
When we got her she had an upper respiratory infection. She was on anti biotic for 2 weeks when the doctor realized she could feel a lump in her throat. 
She is scheduled to go for a scope this Tuesday. Which we are all very nervous about. Trying to think positive!

So here are my babies!! 

Here is Ellie our first baby girl. She acts like a princess and won't settle for anything less then what she wants! She is cuddly on her own terms  so beautiful


















Here is our 2nd girl. Lexie. She's a spitfire and a trouble maker! She will get into everything and is very vocal!! If you talk to her she meows right back. Love her!!



























Here is the new baby! Marlie! She is very cuddly and we're still getting to know her. Fingers crossed she will be ok and be able to grow with us. 


















Thank you for letting me share! they bring such happiness to our lives! :luv


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Aww they are all so beautiful. I love the first pic of the little one. Marlie. what wonderfully beautiful eyes she has. Good luck at the Vet. And welcome to the forums.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

All charmingly attractive and beautiful cats.

Gret pictures, too.


----------



## leesah (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you for the well wishes and compliments

I think they're gorgeous but of course I'm biased


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

You have three gorgeous kitties. I love how Ellie's ear has some white in its tip...and I just want to rub Lexie's belly forever. And Marlie is just stunning, look at that pretty face!

Congrats on such gorgeous gang!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Very cute, kitties, but the blue tabby...she's soooooo adorable


----------



## leesah (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank You so much! I love everyone cat pics in their avi/signatures. Sometimes people think I'm weird because I have 3 cats. ("don't become the crazy cat lady..") so glad to see I'm not alone!!

I have a thing for black and white cats for sure!  heh

I call Lexie "mocha belly". it's like a light brown beige colour!


----------



## Cats Rule (Sep 18, 2010)

Nice shots. Gorgeous kitties.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

Such pretty babies!!!! Hope Marlie's scope reveals no cause for concern!


----------



## Midas (Apr 29, 2012)

Beautiful kitties, love them all. Lexie definitely looks like she's a bundle of trouble. :mrgreen:


----------



## leesah (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank You everyone!!

good news about our little one. Appears it was a bad respiratory infection and she seems to be on the mend!

hopefully things keep looking up for her!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Lovely kitties you have here! Ellie's eyes are so beautiful


----------



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow, beautiful kitties, but Ellie is my favorite :luv - she looks so sweet!


----------



## leesah (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank You! ellie think's she #1 too!


----------

